# UK citizen & US boyfriend wants to go back to USA



## accountant29 (May 8, 2010)

Hi

I'm a UK citizen, and been with my american partner for ten months. We are both currently based in the UK and although he has permanent residency here due to his job, he wants to move back to the USA next year. 

I am obviously considering going with him, but worried about the Visa complications, wondered if anyone has any advice??

I am a CIMA qualified Chartered Accountant, and hold a BSc degree, so I'm hoping there's a chance I could continue my career over there. My company is UK based only and so no chance of transfering over to USA and getting a Visa that way.

Looking forward to any guidance, thanks


----------



## Weebie (Sep 16, 2009)

Either get married or tell your bf that he is a stubborn arsehole


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

As far as your qualification is concerned, there should be little or no problem. Having the CA means that you are qualified to sit the CPA exam in most states. But unless you want to practice as a CPA, there's no real reason to sit the exam. In most international companies you should be able to offer your CA and degree as "equivalent" to a CPA and US accounting degree.

The trick is finding a job where the employer is willing and able to sponsor you for a work-visa. You may want to see where your relationship is next year by the time your partner is ready to move back. To find a job in the US, it would be helpful to make a couple of "visits" over there for job hunting and especially to make yourself available for interviews. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## trevisis (Feb 9, 2011)

*Similar situation*

Just read your comment from May last year. 

I am in a similar sitution being a UK citizen and having a US partner (same sex couple without not civil partnership). We have been together for 10 years and family concerns are forcing him to return to the USA to live. I am more than happy to go with him but can't find any help or advice on the subject (especially regarding same sex couples).

Did you follow your wish to move to the USA and if so, do you have any advice to offer - contacts, websites etc.

Many thanks - Trevor


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Officially the US isn't too keen on recognizing same sex couples, though there may have been some movement recently on the subject. (Twostep or Fatbrit will know, and should be along shortly with more information if there is some change in the rules.)

Finding an accounting job in the current climate is going to be tough. The ideal situation would be to have your current employer transfer you over to the US (or find a current employer willing to do so after a year). Otherwise you're going to have to offer a potential employer something unavailable on the local job market so they can justify asking for work authorization for a foreigner.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

